# Iron Ranch Swap Meet Sept. 15th



## Tim the Skid

I just got off the phone with someone close to the Schurman family who told me the swap meet is ON for September 15th. This is welcome news for us up here in the Pacific Northwest as this is our best bike swap and get together of the year. See you there! Tim


----------



## 1817cent

Looking forward tp it Tim.  I also heard Allen's bikes will be sold then too.  See you there... Jay


----------



## redline1968

Great.  I’ll bring some of this...to the swap for sure.....


----------



## Boris

End of an era to be sure. This one's going to be bittersweet.
For those of you that have never been, It ain't called Iron Ranch fer nuthin'.


----------



## Hobo Bill

I'll Be ridin' my colson from eugene to the iron ranch ...look east at sunrise....eh!


----------



## Tim the Skid

Bill, You are at the top of my list of things I like about this get together/ swap meet. Looking forward to seeing you again my friend. Tim


----------



## Tim the Skid

Boris said:


> End of an era to be sure. This one's going to be bittersweet.
> For those of you that have never been, It ain't called Iron Ranch fer nuthin'.



Are you sure you remember how to get there?


----------



## Tim the Skid




----------



## Boris

Tim the Skid said:


> Are you sure you remember how to get there?




Where?


----------



## Tim the Skid

follow the van with the deadhead stickers in the rear window............


----------



## slick

Hmm... now I gotta scramble to see if I can afford it. Cross your fingers gang.


----------



## JAF/CO

How about the location
Address would be good


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## Boris

JAF/CO said:


> How about the location
> Address would be good




23100 NE 10th Ave., Ridgefield WA. Just north of Vancouver WA.


----------



## Shawn Michael

Are most of you guys showing up on Friday and camping? Hopefully I can. I love to see and visit with my fellow Cabe friends.
'Shawn


----------



## redline1968

Some on Friday some on sat....I’m a Friday person....didn’t al Sherman sell a bunch of his bikes and junk to those American  nose p—— ers a while back? :0


----------



## the tinker

Never been there, but sad to hear another old swap is ending.  Back in the Midwest we lost Memory Lane and we just lost the Arlington Heights show.  We had the last one yesterday, very sad. I took photos of it, check them out, listed  under "Arlington Heights Show" I'd like to see what Iron Ranch looks like. Got any photos?


----------



## bicycle larry

memory lane was a great lost to us all tinker dave not only the bikes and parts but friendS we meet AND BE CAME FRIENDS  FROM  Canada and UNITED STATES .TINKER DAVE TOOK THE PICTURE


----------



## Tim the Skid

You are right Larry, the memories and people we meet face to face at these swaps are priceless.


----------



## fordmike65

Anyone have a cool Colson they want to unload at Iron Ranch?? Any tall TOC-20's tall framed bikes?? PM me! I wanna make this trip worth it! Even if I don't buy anything, it'll be great to say I went, met some great people & drank a few tasty brews at Iron Ranch


----------



## bicycle larry

heres a few more , the last picture is the hern boys jim and tom , met jim first at ann arbor show . and then tom at memory lane , lynn and I stoped in on the way back from florida the over to see uncle remas and duke . second picture is grumply jim . another name is angery jim , hes a great guy to no . and the Mississippi gril , duke and I have fun watching her buy and flip them at the show and put bikes to getter on randys truck tail gate at memory lane  from bicycle larry   also 6 done don delivering paper in the morning to pay for bikes and parts


----------



## Boris

Tim the Skid said:


> You are right Larry, the memories and people we meet face to face at these swaps are priceless.




Memories?


----------



## bicycle larry

yes Boris it is priceless  . reel Good Memories .


----------



## Tim the Skid

Boris said:


> Memories?




A good memory for you is where you parked your truck........


----------



## fordmike65

So.....who's all going? I hear a few of the hobby's serious collectors are planning to come up this year. I'm kinda excited to finally meet some of you guys in person. If you see a 6'4" dude with sideburns, odds are its me, so please say hello!


----------



## Shawn Michael

I will be there for sure,  probably sometime late Friday. My good friend Brian StPeter should be there too. We usually share a spot.


----------



## barneyguey

I don't know how serious I am (not much money) but I'm going and look forward to meeting you. Barry


----------



## Hobo Bill

As a Bokononist eye seas a GRAND AH-WHOOM skipping towards Iron Ranch....eh!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

If anybody coming to the ranch has a Delta Zep light or Delta Zeppelin light for sale, bring it. I'll bring money. Great meet, Pam and I will see you all there.


----------



## mtnbikeman

Just found out I got the days off so we're going to get there late Friday evening. Find a hotel with a pool for our 5 year old and be there bright and early on Saturday. Although reading some of the threads it sounds like there might not be much left by then.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

mtnbikeman said:


> Just found out I got the days off so we're going to get there late Friday evening. Find a hotel with a pool for our 5 year old and be there bright and early on Saturday. Although reading some of the threads it sounds like there might not be much left by then.



Try the LaQuinta Inn in Vancouver wa 360-566-1100. Few miles away.Easy drive and when we checked most reasonable. Ones in Ridgefield were expensive.


----------



## mtnbikeman

frankandpam said:


> Try the LaQuinta Inn in Vancouver wa 360-566-1100. Few miles away.Easy drive and when we checked most reasonable. Ones in Ridgefield were expensive.



That's Kinda funny I booked that one already. If the kids are still saying "stoked" that's what I am.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

Hoping to find Either a 37 Colson or a CWC Double bar in nice original condition ,,,,,,


----------



## fordmike65

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Hoping to find Either a 37 Colson or a CWC Double bar in nice original condition ,,,,,,



Not if I get it first


----------



## Tim the Skid

Finish loading the trailer today. On the road tomorrow a.m. early. See you all at the Iron Ranch on Friday.


----------



## Shawn Michael

Tim the Skid said:


> Finish loading the trailer today. On the road tomorrow a.m. early. See you all at the Iron Ranch on Friday.



I'm looking forward to it Tim. Hopefully you brought some bikes too with that trailer full of beer.


----------



## Tim the Skid

Shawn Michael said:


> I'm looking forward to it Tim. Hopefully you brought some bikes too with that trailer full of beer.




Loaded 12 bikes, some frames, and 4 bins of parts so far, and some Northwest beers for Fordmike. See you there, Shawn!


----------



## fordmike65

Just landed. Hopped on the Max and OMW to meet up with Derek and Ted.


----------



## whizzer kid

Mike! Wish I was still living there, I was born and raised there! Amazing swap meet have fun! And get some voodoo doughnuts downtown PDX Before you leave! Eric 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim the Skid

some of the early arrivals....


----------



## GTs58

I want this one. How much were they asking?


----------



## fordmike65

GTs58 said:


> I want this one. How much were they asking?
> 
> View attachment 869340



Ted Lusher's Crack Russell "Whizzer"


----------



## GTs58

fordmike65 said:


> Ted Lusher's Crack Russell "Whizzer"


----------



## JAF/CO

Iron ranch was great had a great time
Spent the weekend with a bunch of great guys I think I bought the best bike there in Thursday early bird cleaned it up a bit it’s a keeper
****** JIM JAF/CO THANKS******











James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## frampton

A little elbow grease goes a long way. Looks good.


----------



## Tim the Skid

a few more pics.


----------



## barneyguey

Tim the Skid said:


> a few more pics.View attachment 869903
> 
> View attachment 869904
> 
> View attachment 869905
> 
> View attachment 869906
> 
> View attachment 869907
> 
> View attachment 869908
> 
> View attachment 869909
> 
> View attachment 869910
> 
> View attachment 869912
> 
> View attachment 869913
> 
> View attachment 869911



Howdy, it was great to meet you. Barry

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

Yes another Iron Ranch swap meet took place on September 15th 2018. This is rumored as the last one ,so this is what made it so special. Even the weather gods were good to the day , as the first part of the day was quit nice ,partly cloudy. Fun to hang out and meet with Scott McCaskey, Ford Mike ,J  Tim the Skid, Marco, Aaron, Dale L, Mike K , Phil Marshall, and even Jerry G WAS THERE and







































 whole list of others and of course A BIG THANK YOU TO ALAN SHERMAN and his family for making this happen for the many years of fun times..Here are few pics ...


----------



## Tim the Skid

original paint prewar Mead Ranger in green.


----------



## Tim the Skid

barnyguey said:


> Howdy, it was great to meet you. Barry
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk




and you as well, Barry. Your work on the headbadge book you showed me is impressive. Looking forward to seeing it in print.


----------



## barneyguey

Tim the Skid said:


> and you as well, Barry. Your work on the headbadge book you showed me is impressive. Looking forward to seeing it in print.



Thanks, I appreciate that. It seems that lots of people were interested. I can't wait to have it in print myself. Barry 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey

Hello folks, I finally made it home.  I had a great time and enjoyed visiting with the Sherman family and all my fellow bicycle freaks. Thank you very much to the Shermans for opening their home to all us bicycle collectors. You have an amazing place. Barry


----------



## barneyguey

I thought this was a cool shot.


----------



## dave the wave

Alan and Marcella are really great people.I sold him my very rare Avery wood rim bicycle.Avery made planters and tractors.I knew it was going to a good home when i sold it to them.


----------



## barneyguey

Thank you 509clunk for bringing a very cool bike and letting me snap a few photos.


----------



## Boris

Thanks for the GREAT behind the scenes shots Barry. Rarely has this been a focus at past events.


----------



## vincev

Boris said:


> Thanks for the GREAT behind the scenes shots Barry. Rarely has this been a focus at past events.



Where are you ?


----------



## Boris

vincev said:


> Where are you ?




Scheduling conflict and couldn't make it. Was attending the Robert Wagner Film Festival.


----------



## barneyguey




----------



## barneyguey

vincev said:


> Where are you ?



Howdy, how are you. I live in a small town near Couer D' Alene Idaho, named Rathdrum.


----------



## barneyguey

I finally got to meet Scott McCaskey, super nice guy. He took the time and looked through the head badge book I'm working on. Scott pointed out his bikes, bikes owned by certain Cabe members, badges he has better copies of, bicycle shops he has better photos of, etc. To tell you the truth, I'm a little excited to see what he has! Thanks Scott, Barry


----------



## barneyguey

Boris said:


> Scheduling conflict and couldn't make it. Was attending the Robert Wagner Film Festival.



I just lucked out and barely made it there. I got there about 10:00 am Saturday. Not in time to buy anything, but plenty of time to visit with the Sherman family and my fellow Cabe members.


----------



## barneyguey




----------



## barneyguey

From the Iron Ranch bone yard


----------



## barneyguey




----------



## barneyguey




----------



## OldSkipTooth

Anyone know the status of this bike?


----------



## fordmike65

OldSkipTooth said:


> Anyone know the status of this bike?
> View attachment 871154



NFS


----------



## OldSkipTooth

fordmike65 said:


> NFS



Too bad, I have a minty chain guard that needs the bike!


----------



## prewarmachine

Hoping to call on the folks a bit more in touch with other bike enthusiasts.  Visited Iron Ranch last weekend and my girlfriend took a liking to a bike at Ted Lusher's booth.  Not sure if it belonged to him or the younger gentleman that was at the booth, but I was hoping to talk with them about it and possibly surprise her with it.  If anyone has his cabe info or a way to get in contact with him, I would be very grateful!


----------



## fordmike65

prewarmachine said:


> Hoping to call on the folks a bit more in touch with other bike enthusiasts.  Visited Iron Ranch last weekend and my girlfriend took a liking to a bike at Ted Lusher's booth.  Not sure if it belonged to him or the younger gentleman that was at the booth, but I was hoping to talk with them about it and possibly surprise her with it.  If anyone has his cabe info or a way to get in contact with him, I would be very grateful!



I was there along with Ted & Derek. PM sent


----------



## barneyguey




----------



## barneyguey




----------

